# Stupid Warnings



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

In case you need further proof that the human race is doomed because of stupidity, here are some actual label instructions on consumer goods.

On a Sears hairdryer: Do not use while sleeping. (darn, and that's the only time I have to work on my hair).

On a bag of Fritos: You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside. (the shoplifter special?)

On a bar of Dial soap: "Directions: Use like regular soap." (and that would be how???...) On some Swanson frozen dinners: "Serving suggestion: Defrost." (but, it's "just" a suggestion).

On Tesco's Tiramisu dessert (printed on bottom): "Do not turn upside down." (well...duh, a bit late, huh)! On Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding: "Product will be hot after heating." (...and you thought????..)

On packaging for a Rowenta iron: "Do not iron clothes on body." (but wouldn't this save me more time?)

On Boot's Children Cough Medicine:"Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this medication." (We could do a lot to reduce the rate of construction accidents if we could just get those 5-year-olds with head-colds off those forklifts.)

On Nytol Sleep Aid: "Warning: May cause drowsiness." (and...I'm taking this because???.....)

On a Japanese food processor: "Not to be used for the other use." (now, somebody out there, help me on this. I'm a bit curious.) On Sunsbury's peanuts: "Warning: contains nuts." (talk about a news flash!)

On an American Airlines packet of nuts: "Instructions: Open packet, eat nuts." (Step 3: maybe, uh...fly Delta?)

On a child's superman costume: "Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly."

On a Swedish chainsaw: "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals." (..was there a lot of this happening somewhere?)


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Feb 11, 2013)

And thats to name a few!!   Just can't protect one from themselves. To funny


----------



## linguica (Feb 11, 2013)

You can thank hungry lawyers for most of those.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 11, 2013)

Some times labels are strange even if they are not a true warning label.  A couple of years ago I bought some plastic "spooky" shot glasses for a Halloween party.  They looked like skulls, old goblets, ghosts etc.

The sticker on them said something like: This is a childrens toy, it is not meant for use in bars or the resale of alcohol.  And I was like hmmmm... they are trying to sell shot glasses to kids.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> You can thank hungry lawyers for most of those.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 11, 2013)

A few years ago I was going through some handed-down baby toys my sister gave me. After a quick squeeze I noticed the rubber duckie squeaker was clogged and when I flipped it over it had "THIS IS NOT A LIFESAVING DEVICE!" printed on the bottom......


----------



## shorte2326 (Feb 16, 2013)

Had a can that read.  If you can not read this have someone read it to you????


----------



## michael ark (Feb 19, 2013)

Makes you think the herd needs thinned some. This is what has helped dumb down america.


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

Too funny. Saw a pic from a friend. Actual curling iron box. said "For external use only" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... oh....


----------



## LanceR (Feb 20, 2013)

My two all time favorites are the big honking set of ratchet electrical cable cutters for cable as big as your wrist that had forged right in the side or them "Caution, not for use on live circuits"  and the famous warning on the M18 Claymore mine, a directional mine that sprays several hundred ball bearings in a fan shaped arc when fired.  Molded into the front it reads  "FRONT, TOWARDS ENEMY"


----------



## michael ark (Feb 20, 2013)

I worked with a guy who ratched a set of cutters down on his finger till it was tight. Then he asked me how to release the blade. Their is no release on the on them. He lost some skin but not his finger.


----------

